# Lehrer für Koch - Ab Level 225



## sk4t (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wollte nur mal wissen wo man denn den Lehrer findet für Kochkunst ab Level 225..?
Vielen Dank für eure rasche Antwort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruss sk4t


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Da must du ne Quest in Tanaris dafür machen. Die Quest gibts bei dem hier: http://www.buffed.de/?n=8125

So Long
Ras


----------



## sk4t (27. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

